# What EO's to mix with Benzoin?



## SoapyGoats (Aug 27, 2015)

What EO's would work well with the EO of Benzoin? http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Aug 27, 2015)

There's not much that you couldn't blend it with.  It's very much like vanilla so anything you blend with vanilla.  I love it with jasmine, rose, or any of the citrus EO's (think orange creamsicle).  It would also be good with some of the deeper fragrances like amber and sandalwood as well as other resinous scents like frankincense and myrrh.
Since you haven't stated what your plan for use is, I will include the habitual warning that it is a common irritant, so use caution.  Also it's a thick resin rather than a liquid, it won't behave like other EO's oils do. Some people (me) may try incorporating it into bath salts...   Ooooboy, was that a fail.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 27, 2015)

I've sniffed one with patch that smelled amazing.  Of course, I like patch...


----------

